# upgrading room lighting?



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't know much about lighting but I switched out my stock canopy for a glass top and a 4' one 5000K and one 6400K bulb. I was suprised at the difference, and I couldn't find any writing on the original bulbs to figure out what they were but anyway I noticed my room light isn't very bright. Would it be wise to look for some 5000K bulbs for my bedroom? Lol I know it's a silly question but JW.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What bulbs do you have? Home bulbs come in different colors too. And old bulbs are not as bright as new ones.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a ceiling fan with 4 GE E12 candelera 13W 2,700K 850lumens. The bulbs are varying color with one being out and they are old. I think like 2 years and when I went to put them back another one went out because it didn't turn back on lol.

But anyway would 5,000K be too bright? I mostly only use the light when I want to see something at night or do homework. So I guess it would be nice to actually see when I do need them.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

K is the color, lumens is the brightness. 5000K will look A LOT bluer than the 2700K lights did. Most people like lights in the 2700-3500K range, as they have a color most like incandescent lights.

Whether you want them brighter or not (lumens) is really up to you.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

well the lights look very yellow and I think this is the major problem. I thought 5000K was natural daylight and it had no hue, and 6500K had a blue hue? I'm not sure I can find a bulb this size in higher lumens. I haven't really checked but I need to replace the lights anyway as they are failing. You can see wavy light towards the ends of the bulbs and sometimes only the end is lit and the base is not lit up.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, 5000K is natural daylight (often called Cool White). If the current ones are more yellow than you want, then 5K would be good. (Many people prefer the look of incandescents, which are yellower than that.)


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I, for one, hate the look of incandescents. Cool White is in the 3000K range. The 5000K appear brighter because of the better quality of the light. When CFLs became available in 5000K and 6500 I was very pleased. Studies done in the past found that people (including school kids) were healthier under lights in the 5000K range. The lights used to treat SAD are in that range, very expensive and give the same results as inexpensive flourescents.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Philips sells 6500K as Daylight Deluxe™. Since I really like them over my tanks, I have also started using them elsewhere around the house - garage, laundry, other work areas. They are not what creates a candle light dinner atmosphere, but for most purposes I would not go back to 3000K Soft White alternative.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the info, I will let you know when my bulbs come in and if I like them or not.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

For what it's worth, the Philips 6500K tubes are sold around here by Home Depot and potentially other hardware stores. A double pack of 4' tubes is about $7. That makes replacing them once a year very affordable.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I found some 5000K bulbs at walmart. The lights are for a ceiling fan so I know about the t8's and t5's but this is a E12 I think, it's like a regular bulb but smaller socket. Anyway the walmart bulbs were only 650 lumens vs the 800 2,700K bulbs that were in there so I was a bit worried about the drop in lumens but let me tell you. Wowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!! These bulbs made a world of a difference, way brighter, like night and day, I love them.


----------

